# Our 2018 Halloween Yard Haunt



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. Here's a short video from Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We put skellies in our car on Halloween, too - visitors think it's hilarious.

Nice graveyard, and don't you just love the Bone Chillers projection?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice haunt!


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, the Bone Chillers work great for my setup. We get a lot of little kids so I try to keep things tame. I am exploring ideas for being able to manually trigger different video clips so I can run the tame ones for the little kids and scarier ones for the bigger kids.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome haunt ya got there. I love the skellies dancing and skelly band in the front door!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this a lot! Very TOT friendly, nice props and lighting. The projections are so cool. Love the fog you got too!


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Great haunt! Where did you get the Ghostbusters projection video?


----------



## Mvcornmaze (Sep 6, 2019)

I really liked this a lot! Nice props and lighting. I think skellies dancing was amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice haunt! I always love singing pumpkins!


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice! I bet that your neighbors enjoyed it.


----------

